# Horse jumps cattle guard



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

We have 7 horses that jump the cattle guard. I tried stringing ribbons above the guard hangind down so the horses would be jumping into them. Didn't work. They still jumped.
Ended up using a gate.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

We got some wiggly rubber snakes and put them in front of the cattle guard and a few on the cattle guard. Worked for us.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

omg..I would have never thought of something like that.



SoMuchManureSoLittleTime said:


> We got some wiggly rubber snakes and put them in front of the cattle guard and a few on the cattle guard. Worked for us.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You could try painting it a bright color. I know cows don't want to get close to a freshly painted cattle guard. Incidently, have you ever head them called auto-gates?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a wonderful little invention called a Drive Through Electric Fence Gate.

You could put it on the inside of the cattle guard and it would stop him from jumping it. Plus, it saves you from having to get in and out of your vehicle to open and shut a gate.

Drive-Thru Electric Gate (Equine - Equipment Supplies - Electric Fencing - Accessories)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so confused, what's a cattle guard?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Grades on the ground, cattle are afraid to walk on them and its easier to use than a gate so you can take work equipment back and forth without the hassle of a gate. 

Big scary objects to keep him away


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Our cattle guards here are big pits dug in the ground with pipes laid over the top of them like prison bars.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I have seen lots of cattle guards but never one across a paved road. I am assuming no down the road cattle drives on that highway. lol Here they use them at the entrance to a pasture, tho not as often at roadway entrances as I recall in my youth. Sometimes they are between pastures on large holdings.


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try painting as a first step.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a big-footed gelding that just walks right over our cattle guard... the solution we came up with came from this book I picked up called the Horseman's Scrapbook....
Basically, we took a bicycle tube and strung it across the cattle guard, tying both ends with some good rope to the gates on either side, so the tube is sorta suspended above the guard like a mini one-wire fence. The tube stretches, too, so you can drive over it, no problem. You'll just have to experiment with height, though.
Not sure if that'll help a *jumping* horse, but it certainly stopped 2-Pak from walking across.


----------

